# Feral Pig



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

:shock: First trail cam pic of one of these for me.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Arizona strip. I will tell you where, but if you find my other camera you have to get it back to me. It had snowed since I put up the cams(3 of them) and forgot to take my gps, I know I know my bad. I only found 2 of them they both had 50% battery left and that was a couple weeks ago, so I would think it is still active. I was expecting to see deer,fox and maybe coyotes but this is just weird. I have been hearing stories about the "boar" for almost 20 years, but just left it at that. I have seen a lot of tracks in the past by Mud mountain but never really gave it to much thought.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is some info.
http://www.azgfd.gov/h_f/hunting_units_13b.shtml#pigs
I dont know anything about hunting pigs I just know where the pic was taken, if you get a map it was between Little wolf spring and Mustang spring. The hill to the south of Little Wolf spring has a saddle and that is where I had my cams set. The one I can't find was or is over the saddle to the south looking down toward Ide valley west of Mustang spring. Yes I am going back out this weekend to find my camera. :roll: (note to self always remember your GPS)
:lol: So if someone finds it before this weekend call the number on the top of the cam, Thanks.

Also I dont know if this rule applies, but I wouldn't risk it.
R12-4-303
Unlawful Devices, Methods, and Ammunition
http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/regulations/HuntingRegulations10-11.pdf


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There are actually two of them in the picture. 

They would be fun to hunt (just not in Utah).


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

i'd shoot that little sucker! ive hunted them in texas and they are a blast! i know a great guy who spends ALOT of time down there. a few years ago he claimed to have found a herd of pigs on the strip while lookin for sheds. everyone called him crazy so he became determined to prove everyone wrong. he finally killed one. then another and another... he got to the point where he could find them, track them and kill them on a regular basis. he wouldnt tell anyone the "secret" spot, but he kills a few of them every year. he claims there is a decent size herd of pigs living in utah as well. cool pic tho. just another reason to pack a weapon with you in the hills. you never know what you might run across!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

kill_'em_all my brother came to town fri. night, and then we went out there sat. and he got a 100lbs. pig. who would have ever thought it would have been that easy. I guess the hiking to the area wasn't that easy, but it was the spot to go. I will get a pic up as soon as I resize it.


AF CYN you made me look at the pics again, its only one pig in that pic but the stump in the back ground sure looks like something, all of the pics from that cam have that same stump in it.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmm photobucket isn't letting me resize the pic :?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

You wouldn't think a cell phone pic would be that big that you would need to resize it, don't know why photobucket resize button isn't working.  :?:

Oh well you can see it good enough.


----------

